

TweetFire - new Twitter client for iPhone - jazzychad
http://app.net/tweetfire

======
chc
I'm curious: Did you guys start this before Twitter declared that they didn't
want to see more third-party clients, or did you guys just roll the dice and
hope they were feeling kind?

~~~
spatulon
It's not a matter of hoping Twitter are feeling kind because they haven't
taken any technical measures -- at least not yet -- to stop new third-party
clients being developed. They own and control what I assume to be the most
popular clients on every major platform (iOS, Android WinPhone, Mac, and, now
that they own Tweetdeck, Windows). The whole point of the "don't make any new
clients" announcement was to communicate their desire to control the user
experience (i.e. the clients) for the majority of Twitter users, so I'd be
surprised if they felt the need to discourage third-party developers further.

~~~
chc
They can't stop people developing them, but they can revoke the access token
and make them pretty much useless.

------
thom
So very sick of SpringBoard clones within apps...

~~~
jazzychad
that's ok, I was so very sick of the 4/5-button tab bar at the bottom of every
twitter client.

~~~
bignoggins
but the tab bar is within apple's design guidelines. it also makes navigation
a whole lot easier because you don't have to go back to the springboard.

~~~
jazzychad
true, however guidelines are just that. and sometimes rules are meant to be
broken.

~~~
bignoggins
yes but I'd argue apple is right when they say don't make springboard UIs
(which they did @ WWDC). Think about it. If a user opens up a program in
windows, and he get another UI that looks like windows, he would be very
confused.

~~~
lyime
With Lion, Apple broke their own OSX UI guidelines. Sometimes to innovate you
have to break the rules.

~~~
bignoggins
different tastes I suppose but I've never found springboard type apps visually
appealing.

------
eberfreitas
I couldn't find the time someone sent a tweet. That is pretty important to me.

The home screen is a very good idea. I only with that my picture wasn't among
the other icons. It doesn't seem to fit, but it's a good idea anyway.

~~~
jazzychad
Thanks!

Where were you looking that you couldn't find a tweet timestamp? I'm pretty
obsessed with timestamps myself so I made sure to put them everywhere they
could go.

If you add more items to the homescreen (especially other users), your icon
won't look so out of place. Plus, that is also where you can tweak the
settings for your own account. In testing, people wanted to double and triple
verify that their tweets were actually posted, and having a shortcut to their
own timeline fixed that need (among others).

------
jonursenbach
Looks a lot like the BlogFire app that the Notifo guys put out.

~~~
jazzychad
That's because it is :)

~~~
jonursenbach
Yeah just realized that you're a Notifo dude, ha.

